# Who was the "Get out of my car!" uber guy?



## Omega 3

Who was the "Get out of my car!" Uber guy? Did he do any interviews? Did he get deactivated? I am totally on his side.


----------



## Pax Collector

I'm pretty sure he was deactivated. I'm not saying he was 100% right, but I understand.


----------



## Munsuta

Source?


----------



## Pax Collector

Munsuta said:


> Source?


Here's the original video.


----------



## VanGuy

That cartoon video was awesome. :smiles:


----------



## backstreets-trans

Thanks for the laughs. This was epic and I always laugh so hard that I cry. Every Uber driver has felt this guys pain.

Now with all the rate cuts these videos really hit home.


----------



## NotanEmployee

omg that cartoon was hillarious ???

Id call the police and have her arrested for trespassing.


----------



## Munsuta

Pax should be deactivated for being a antagonist. Once she turned on her camera I bet her whole demeanor changed and the way she spoke to him. There's always two sides to every story, the one with the camera off and the one with the camera on. She must have really ****ed with him when the camera was off to get a response like that. Feel bad for the dude.


----------



## Illini

What a great cartoon. That guy's a legend.


----------



## The Texan

Pax Collector said:


> Here's the original video.


I've seen this video before. 
Here's my take on it:
The Driver is an ASS HAT.
The woman wanted to go to the Emergency entrance it sounded like, he didn't take her their though, he took her to the front door of the hospital. The Dude has anger management problems. IMHO, he's a crappy driver too- by just going to the hospital, and not the entrance she was requesting. How hard is it to drive around the block and let her off where she wants to go?

I have a real problem with any of you that think that this driver has the right, to act this way, and even agree with him?

OK, I've got my flame suit on- go for it


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

HE WAS MY HERO !!!!!!


----------



## Pax Collector

The Texan said:


> I've seen this video before.
> Here's my take on it:
> The Driver is an ASS HAT.
> The woman wanted to go to the Emergency entrance it sounded like, he didn't take her their though, he took her to the front door of the hospital. The Dude has anger management problems. IMHO, he's a crappy driver too- by just going to the hospital, and not the entrance she was requesting. How hard is it to drive around the block and let her off where she wants to go?
> 
> I have a real problem with any of you that think that this driver has the right, to act this way, and even agree with him?
> 
> OK, I've got my flame suit on- go for it


Seems like the driver took the drop off pin quite literally. If we followed the pin on the map to a T, most of our drop offs would result in such issues.

Now we don't know what transpired before she started recording (As it's always the case), but the driver could've handled it better. After all, there are other ways of resolving the issue than screaming obnoxiously.


----------



## The Texan

OP, 'Totally on his side'? you're kidding, right?

All we have to go on is the video. She seemed calm, and was in a strange place and wanted to go to her destination.

I have riders ask for things all the time- many of which are NOT UNREASONABLE at all.
Nearly all my riders are decent, pleasant people.

He 'Totally' needs anger management, and the ability to drive the rider around the building to the entrance she wanted.
Might even get a better tip?

Last night, I pick up a rider at a bar during the Bucs game. He asks to go over to where his car is parked to get his backpack. 
I say sure thing- it was about 1/8 mile away. He gets his stuff, locks up his car, and I take him home (he'd been drinking).
Hell I vwould have driven myself home, but I didn't tell him that and sure didn't mind driving him home, it was a neighborhood near mine, and I ended my evening there. With tips and all I made $163 in 4.5 hrs.- BY BEING A NICE GUY!

You think that asshat did that with that attitude?


----------



## Omega 3

It was pretty clear the woman was trying to make a viral video. It did go viral but not for the reason she thought it would.


----------



## estore009

The Texan said:


> BY BEING A NICE GUY


??


----------



## Coachman

Something is seriously wrong with both the driver and the passenger. And yes, despite her calm demeanor she was a full participant in this travesty. Any normal person would have gladly exited the vehicle after the first _"Get out of my F'ing car, now!!!!"_


----------



## The Texan

Coachman said:


> Something is seriously wrong with both the driver and the passenger. And yes, despite her calm demeanor she was a full participant in this travesty. Any normal person would have gladly exited the vehicle after the first _"Get out of my F'ing car, now!!!!"_


OK, I see your point I guess. So now I'm more on the riders side, for filming this guy loose his cool over not taking her to the ER entrance.

I've been shouted at. Kept my cool, etc.


----------



## doyousensehumor

During a trip, if pax wants out of the car, the driver has to let em out-- otherwise it is kidnapping. Likewise if the driver doesnt want to drive pax, at any time for any reason he can kick pax out. Police will enforce both scenarios.

It is a mutual agreement. Pax and driver want to be there.

It doesnt have to be a good reason. And, like others have said, we dont know what happened before video started.

Another reason to cancel before trip, if there is problem before they even get into the car..


----------



## mbd

If you just greet the pax 
Hello 
How are you 
How is your day 
Thank you
99% of the pax with attitude can be reeled in like a fish ?


----------



## doyousensehumor

There IS a time and place to step it up this level to get the pax out. 

Simplily the pin being on the wrong side of the building, like the video implies, doesn't make sense! There is more to this that we didnt see on video...


----------



## KellyC

Pax Collector said:


> Here's the original video.


A classic


----------



## New2This

Pax Collector said:


> Here's the original video.


When I grow up I want to be just like him


----------



## Blahhhhhhh

The Texan said:


> I've seen this video before.
> Here's my take on it:
> The Driver is an ASS HAT.
> The woman wanted to go to the Emergency entrance it sounded like, he didn't take her their though, he took her to the front door of the hospital. The Dude has anger management problems. IMHO, he's a crappy driver too- by just going to the hospital, and not the entrance she was requesting. How hard is it to drive around the block and let her off where she wants to go?
> 
> I have a real problem with any of you that think that this driver has the right, to act this way, and even agree with him?
> 
> OK, I've got my flame suit on- go for it


Are you ****ing dumb ? She was trying to get him to hit her to sue him for battery but I think he held back better then I definitely would’ve. Let’s see someone test your patience like that when they see you as an opportunity purely for money.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Munsuta said:


> She must have really ****ed with him when the camera was off to get a response like that


La'Quaneisha always does!


----------



## cage

The Texan said:


> I've seen this video before.
> Here's my take on it:
> The Driver is an ASS HAT.
> The woman wanted to go to the Emergency entrance it sounded like, he didn't take her their though, he took her to the front door of the hospital. The Dude has anger management problems. IMHO, he's a crappy driver too- by just going to the hospital, and not the entrance she was requesting. How hard is it to drive around the block and let her off where she wants to go?
> 
> I have a real problem with any of you that think that this driver has the right, to act this way, and even agree with him?
> 
> OK, I've got my flame suit on- go for it


but nobody came


----------



## June132017

Hello 2019.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

June132017 said:


> Hello 2019.


Those poor 2019 fools have no idea what 2020 has in store for them.


----------



## Rqrq

The Texan said:


> I've seen this video before.
> Here's my take on it:
> The Driver is an ASS HAT.
> The woman wanted to go to the Emergency entrance it sounded like, he didn't take her their though, he took her to the front door of the hospital. The Dude has anger management problems. IMHO, he's a crappy driver too- by just going to the hospital, and not the entrance she was requesting. How hard is it to drive around the block and let her off where she wants to go?
> 
> I have a real problem with any of you that think that this driver has the right, to act this way, and even agree with him?
> 
> OK, I've got my flame suit on- go for it


Unfortunately you are the asshat. Maybe try to find some actual info on the situation before running your stupid ****ing mouth. The passenger lied about needing to go to the hospital, was extremely rude and condescending to the driver after picking her up, and then she cancelled the ride halfway through so as not to pay, all in an attempt to film the guy and try to get him to assault her so she could sue. She has literally admitted this was the case. The driver was 2000% in the right here, and you are a stupid sheep that fell for the passenger’s scheme completely. Learn to research before taking strong opinions. People like you ruin the world at the behest of assholes.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Rqrq said:


> Unfortunately you are the asshat. Maybe try to find some actual info on the situation before running your stupid *ing mouth. The passenger lied about needing to go to the hospital, was extremely rude and condescending to the driver after picking her up, and then she cancelled the ride halfway through so as not to pay, all in an attempt to film the guy and try to get him to assault her so she could sue. She has literally admitted this was the case. The driver was 2000% in the right here, and you are a stupid sheep that fell for the passenger’s scheme completely. Learn to research before taking strong opinions. People like you ruin the world at the behest of *****.


The individual you're addressing was last seen on Sep 12, 2019.

Welcome to uberpeople.net.


----------



## Ms.Doe

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> La'Quaneisha always does!


Racist ✅


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Ms.Doe said:


> Racist ✅


Wrong, speaker of truth!


----------

